# What are some of your favorite Christmas specials?



## DLewis28 (Dec 11, 2019)

Are their any TV specials you enjoy watching each Christmas?


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 13, 2019)

>A Charlie Brown Christmas
>Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town
>The Little Drummer Boy
>The Year Without A Santa Claus


----------

